# raising 12 week old female mali pup



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

hey i am very new to the sport of schutzund and k npv but would love to start my new pup on either one..the only problem is i live in new york and i cant seem to find any trainers around here..so my question is do i start her on the bite work myself,like my breeder told me focus on rag and ball until about 5 months ..or does anyone know some good trainers in the new york area ...](*,) thanx


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't know of any KNPV clubs in New York...or for that matter anywhere in the USA. Here is a link to USA SchH Clubs in your region http://northeasternregion.homestead.com/. Best wishes with your new girl!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

it's going to be kinda hard to do KNPV unless you move to Holland...... LOL


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

French Ring Club having a Trail May 16 and 17, you need to check it out!

*Empire State Ring Club*
*3767 RT.52*
*Stormville, NY 12582*
*Contact: Matt Carraturo*
*[email protected]*
*(845) 878-4922*

Trial info
*Empire State Ring Club*

Judge: Luigi Ricci
Stormville Rd., Stormville, NY
May 16-17, 2009
Starting time: 9:00 a.m.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> French Ring Club having a Trail May 16 and 17, you need to check it out!
> 
> *Empire State Ring Club*
> *3767 RT.52*
> ...


 
i went to the trial they had last week and i spoke to matt, he told me they werent taking any new membersat the moment..maybe that's why the sport isnt doing to well over here ..:?: :?: :?:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Where in NY are you? It's a big state...


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> i went to the trial they had last week and i spoke to matt, he told me they werent taking any new membersat the moment..maybe that's why the sport isnt doing to well over here ..:?: :?: :?:


I know semi off-topic. The club I belong to is across the country from you. We also are not taking new member, we have a waiting list. The ones that get accepted when there is an opening come and watch, listen and learn. They don't complain and say that's why the sport isn't doing well. Maybe the club you talked to has so many members right now that they have a wait list. Something to think about....


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Konnie Hein said:


> Where in NY are you? It's a big state...


westchester new york..about 30 minutes north of the city


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Tina Rempel said:


> I know semi off-topic. The club I belong to is across the country from you. We also are not taking new member, we have a waiting list. The ones that get accepted when there is an opening come and watch, listen and learn. They don't complain and say that's why the sport isn't doing well. Maybe the club you talked to has so many members right now that they have a wait list. Something to think about....


 maybe your rite..didnt think about that..BUT DO YOU HAVE TO GET ACCEPTED BEFORE YOU CAN GO AND WATCH,LISTEN,AND LEARN..


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Vincent:
Not sure if you looked into these others, but according to the NARA website, there is a club in Andover, Connecticut (might be a far drive for you though) and a club in northern NJ. Here's the link with the contact info:
http://www.ringsport.org/clublist.php


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> maybe your rite..didnt think about that..BUT DO YOU HAVE TO GET ACCEPTED BEFORE YOU CAN GO AND WATCH,LISTEN,AND LEARN..


 
Non-members can come with prearrangment. The first time is usually an automatic okay. I think many of us have input on continued visits.

I hope you do find a good club to join. It can be a lot of fun no matter the specific dicipline picked.


----------

